# Snow again!



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Spring On Hold As Snow Sweeps UK 

Weve had Hail, Snow & Sleet and its darn cold! 
Nothing has stuck for long - so its just damp here now - 
I expect if i look out the windows there will be snow on the hills . . .

Whats it Like by you ?


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

its been lovely here dizzy! woke up to about 6 inches of snow which had covered the garden...real picture postcard stuff...half made a snowman but DP's hands were too cold to continue!    the cat wasnt too impressed though! poor little thing was nearly buried in it!  
it has started to melt now though  
pobby xxxx


----------

